
Announcing core Node.js support for ECMAScript modules - demurgos
https://medium.com/@nodejs/announcing-core-node-js-support-for-ecmascript-modules-c5d6dc29b663
======
demurgos
It was a difficult process, but I am very happy that Node finally has support
for unflagged native ESM. It landed today in Node 13.2. Thank you for everyone
who worked on this.

The `modules` team still continues to work to improve ESM support, especially
for packages wanting to provide both formats ("CommonJS" and "ESM") during the
transition.

I recommend following the discussions on the nodejs/module repo [0] for anyone
interested.

[0]: [https://github.com/nodejs/modules](https://github.com/nodejs/modules)

